
A (fab) Approach To Web Apps - rnicholson
http://jsconf.blip.tv/file/3745736/
======
jedschmidt
see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1458717>

~~~
rnicholson
sorry didn't know it was a dupe.

